#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Палийский канон + основные книги

## Виктор В

Здравствуйте.
Столкнулся с тем, что никак не могу найти ПК в бумажном виде (с экрана читать не удобно).
Существуют ли вообще его издания на русском языке? Где их можно приобрести в Петербурге?
Также интересует вопрос, есть ли список "основных" книг, которые желательно прочитать помимо ПК.

----------

Маркион (26.12.2012)

----------


## Юань Дин

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post414500

Есть вариант - отпечатать на принтере, вложить в канцелярские папки с завязочками и читать. Будет как бы корзины с листами  :Smilie:

----------

Виктор В (26.12.2012), Маркион (26.12.2012), Фил (27.12.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Также интересует вопрос, есть ли список "основных" книг, которые желательно прочитать помимо ПК.


Список книг можете посмотреть например  в *этом* сообщении.

----------

Виктор В (26.12.2012), Маркион (26.12.2012)

----------


## Маркион

> Здравствуйте.
> Столкнулся с тем, что никак не могу найти ПК в бумажном виде (с экрана читать не удобно).
> Существуют ли вообще его издания на русском языке? Где их можно приобрести в Петербурге?


Выдержки из ПК - http://dharma.ru/details/3502

----------

Виктор В (26.12.2012)

----------


## Маркион

Плюс Дхаммапада издавалась несколько раз. И ещё Милиндапаньха, хоть она и не совсем каноническая часть ПК. Ах-да, ещё Джатаки.

----------

Аминадав (27.12.2012), Виктор В (26.12.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Милиндапаньха в продаже есть,но стоит 1 840 рублей красивый вариант,и некрасивый 1500 .Так же продавалась одно время Сутта-Нипата.

----------

Виктор В (26.12.2012), Сергей Ч (26.12.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Милиндапаньха в продаже есть,но стоит 1 840 рублей красивый вариант,и некрасивый 1500 .Так же продавалась одно время Сутта-Нипата.


Есть и за 700 и за 800 руб на alib.ru.
А что такое красивый и некрасивый вариант?

----------

Маркион (27.12.2012), Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Есть и за 700 и за 800 руб на alib.ru.
> А что такое красивый и некрасивый вариант?


Слева красивый,справа некрасивый

----------

Маркион (27.12.2012)

----------


## Kit

> Слева красивый,справа некрасивый


 :Big Grin:

----------

Федор Ф (28.12.2012)

----------


## Маркион

> Слева красивый,справа некрасивый


Пользуясь случаем, уже давно хочу узнать, что за письмо на обложке "красивого" ( :Smilie: ) варианта?

----------


## AlekseyE

В бумажном варианте еще есть Сутта-Нипата:
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/949462/
Но её, наверное, сейчас очень трудно купить.

----------

Виктор В (29.12.2012)

----------

